# Rubia



## msthrope (Mar 13, 2007)

with a flash (i'm NW15):






without a flash/natural light:





on my lips in natural light:


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 22, 2007)

on c4 skin:

top right is rubia over creme sherry cremestick liner
top left is rubia over gingerroot cremestick liner
bottom is rubia on its own

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...2/CIMG2161.jpg


----------



## miribre (Mar 22, 2007)

Rubia l/s on NC30 skin tone. It looks more pinkish on me.


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 31, 2007)

on c4 skin:

bare lips:





rubia:


----------



## carol (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 5, 2007)

Rubia on NW15 in natural light (sorry it's a little dark)


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 18, 2007)

On NC15 skin w/pigmented lips, no liner:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...tches_0209.jpg


----------

